# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Форум поддержки SoftSphere Technologies

## anton_dr

Уважаемые посетители.
На нашем форуме открыт официальный Форум поддержки SoftSphere Technologies. SoftSphere Technologies выпускает программы для проактивной защиты от новейших видов угроз класса HIPS (Hosted Intrusion Prevention System) - DefenseWall HIPS. По результатам теста антивирусов на защиту от новейших (Zero-day) вредоносных программ (ноябрь 2009), проведённого http://anti-malware.ru/,  DefenseWall HIPS показал 100% результат и получил награду Platinum Zero-day Protection Award.


Мы рады приветствовать SoftSphere Technologies и Илью лично в новом качестве на форуме  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

